# Moderlieschen sterben in unserem Teich



## mattgezockt (26. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

Wir haben in der jetzigen Zeit einen Teich im Garten angelegt. Er ist ca. 7 Quadratmeter groß und fast 6000 Liter. Wir haben auch eine leistungsstarke Pumpe mit Filter. Pflanzen sind auch darin. Nun haben wir letzten Freitag Fische gekauft und ins Wasser gelassen und zwar 3 Butterfly-Kois 5 Goldschleien 4 Goldfische und 10 __ Moderlieschen.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Gestern Abend habe ich ein totes Moderlieschen an der Oberfläche treiben sehen, heute morgen dann das zweite. Ich wollte fragen ob sie eine Idee haben woran das liegen könnte? Vielleicht sind es zu viele Fische im Teich?
Ich hab echt Angst das noch weitere Fische sterben und besonders hart trifft es mich weil sie erst seit 3 Tagen bei uns sind.


----------



## Majestic222 (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

für mich liest sich das so als sei der teich erst vor wenigen Tagen angelegt worden und kurz darauf sofort Fische eingesetzt worden. Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Wenn ja dann ist der Teich definitiv noch nicht "eingefahren". Soll heißen das es viel zu früh gewesen ist dort Fische einzusetzen da sich die Teichbiologie noch gar nicht einstellen konnte.
Der neue Filter sollte u.a. mit Starterbakterien "angeimpft" also besiedelt werden und es müssen sich über gut und gerne 6-8 Wochen auch erst einmal Mikroorganismen in ausreichender Stückzahl bilden. Sprich, das Teichwasser muss erstmal fischgerecht werden.


----------



## Haggard (26. Mai 2020)

Moderließchen sind leider sehr empfindlich.


----------



## mattgezockt (26. Mai 2020)

@Majestic222 Nein das Wasser ist seit 4 Wochen drin und die Pflanzen seit 3 Wochen.. Wir haben auch die Starterbakterien vor ca 2 bis 3 Wochen als wir dir Pumpe angemacht haben hinzugegeben. Es liegt auch nicht zufällig an der Temperatur. Bein uns hat das Wasser immer so die Temperatur von 15 bis 20 Grad.


----------



## AndreaR (26. Mai 2020)

Ich erinnere mich, dass bei dem Einzug bei mir auch ein paar __ Moderlieschen leider verstarben. Ich hatte den Transport in Verdacht. Leider kann ich Dir keinen Tipp geben, was bei Dir der Grund sein kann.

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## mattgezockt (26. Mai 2020)

@AndreaR Danke für die Antwort. Könnte natürlich sein. Sie waren insgesamt zu Fünfzehnt in einem Beutel für ca. eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Moderließchen sind leider sehr empfindlich.



ums genauer zu sagen "reagieren sehr empfindlich beim fangen mit Kescher und sind transportempfindlich (wie starkes schwappen des Wassers im Transportbeutel) weil sie sich sehr leicht lösende Schuppen haben und dabei auch leicht massive Schleimhautschäden davontragen - je größer/älter (werden ja auch im Normalfall nur 2-3 Jahre alt) die Tiere sind umso empfindlicher reagieren sie darauf

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (26. Mai 2020)

Wird Sauerstoff bzw Luft in den Teich geblasen?
Nachts ist die Sauerstoff arme Zeit weil keine Pflanze oder Alge Photosynthese betreibt, wenn denn nur abends gefüttert wird braucht der Fisch etwas mehr Sauerstoff um das Futter besser zu verdauen.
Dh. Fische hinterlassen jede Menge Stoffe die für den kleinen Lebensraum Teich nicht gerade nützlich sind.
Sie atmen CO2 ab und koten. 
Mit einer Belüftung hält man besser aber nicht völlig den O2 Gehalt am laufen, der CO2 Gehalt wird besser ausgetragen. 
Bakterien funktionieren mit O2 besser.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich grätsche hier auch mal in das Thema hinein weil ich seit einigen Tagen 10 __ Moderlieschen in einem knapp 1 Jahr alten Teich eingesetzt habe, welcher stark bepflanzt ist. Die Belüftung habe ich zwar schon in den Teich gelegt, wegen Umbauten an der Elektrik ist deren Inbetriebnahme aber erst für nächste Woche geplant. 

Gestern abend ist eins der Moderlieschen quasi live vor meinen Augen verendet. Erst drehte es sich mehrmals um die eigene Achse bis es dann an der Wasseroberfläche getrieben ist. Äußere Verletzungen habe ich nicht feststellen können, also "schiebe" ich diesen Verlust auch eher auf den -von mir selbst verschuldeten- unsachgemäßen Transport, welcher alles andere als vorsichtig und umsichtig war: Mein Fehler. 
Vielleicht war es auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass ich gestern die Teichpumpe zwecks halbjährlicher Reinigung herausgeholt habe und es mehrere Versuche brauchte, bis sie wieder am richtigen Platz im Teich gelandet ist?
Auf jeden Fall aber "Danke" an Frank für die Warnung über die Empflindlichkeit dieser Tiere.

Unabhängig davon werde ich jetzt eine Übergangslösung für die Belüftung des Teichs einrichten, um damit sofort starten zu können.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Turbochris (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Herbst 1250 laichfähige (also die größeren) __ Moderlieschen bestellt und im Karton per Lieferservice geliefert bekommen.
Die kamen in einem doppelten Plastiksack in einem Karton.
 
Aufgrund dessen, was ich über die Moderlieschen gelesen hatte, war ich gespannt, mit wieviel Verlusten die ankommen.
Es waren, glaube ich, 3!!! (oder 4, im Höchstfall 5 - ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern...)
Nach dem vorsichtigen Einsetzen habe ich jeden Tag den Teich kontrolliert wieviel oben schwammen. Keines!
Seit letztem Jahr habe ich eines in den Fadenalgen verendet gefunden.
Die anderen Verluste stammen vom Eisvogel, aber genau für den habe ich die Moderlieschen ja eingesetzt... Er kommt mehrmals täglich!

Ich hatte meine aber bei einer professionellen Fischzucht bestellt, die mit reinem Sauerstoff versand haben.
Die Tiere kamen nicht aus dem Aquarium sondern aus der Teichwirtschaft.
Evtl. sind diese durch die Teichhaltung robuster...

Darum kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen Moderlieschen in kühlem Wasser mit viel Sauerstoff zu transportieren und, wenn möglich, aus Naturteichen zu kaufen.

Meinen geht es immer noch gut, z.T. haben sie schon abgelaicht und die Jungfische schwimmen schon herum, die anderen sind derzeit noch im Laichgeschäft...
Schließlich müssen sie Nachschub für den Eisvogel produzieren!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (28. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Die anderen Verluste stammen vom Eisvogel, aber genau für den habe ich die __ Moderlieschen ja eingesetzt... Er kommt mehrmals täglich!



Wir hatten bei uns nie einen Eisvogel.
Genau ein solcher ist aber *genau 2 Tage* nach dem Kauf von 15 Bitterlingen erstmalig vor rund 2 Wochen aufgetaucht:
Ich werde nicht so schnell vergessen, wie ich mit meiner Frau am Teich gesessen habe als der Vogel im Haselnußbaum gelandet ist und ich fragte, was "er denn für ein hübscher sei?" Naja, die Frage hat sich dann selbst beantwortet, als er uns seine Seite zeigte und sich dann später bei den Bitterlingen vorstellte

Ich verfechte die Theorie, dass der Vogel nur bei uns gelandet ist, weil meine Frau den Kaufbeleg von den Bitterlingen draußen verloren hat und der Eisvogel diesen zufällig beim Vorbeiflug gelesen hat. Sie selbst hat allerdings eine andere Theorie, ich glaube ihr aber nicht.

Wie auch immer: Wir haben jetzt die erwähnten Moderlieschen im Gartencenter gekauft und eines davon ist verendet. Wir haben wegen unserer Pfütze von nur 7700 Litern nicht unbedingt den Platz für 1250 Lieschen, wollen dem Eisvogel aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit für einen "Imbiß" bieten und hoffen, dass sich die Lieschen zeitnah irgendwie in einem Rahmen vermehren, der vom Eisvogel und den anderen Freßfeinden reguliert werden kann.
Wir haben aber die Chance, die Moderlieschen direkt bei einer Fischfarm in der Nähe aus Teichhaltung zu beziehen.
Dort werden die nächsten Fische auch bezogen.

Grüße,

André


----------



## mattgezockt (28. Mai 2020)

Ich melde mich hier nochmal. Danke für all die Antworten. Es ist seit Montag nichts mehr passiert. Ich war am nächsten Abend nachdem das Zweite __ Moderlieschen verstarb, nochmal bei dem Teichgeschäft, wo ich sie gekauft hatte (10 Minuten mit dem Auto) und die Mitarbeiter dort meinten auch, dass es sich um Stress gehandelt haben könnte. Ich habe dort auch zur Sicherheit noch einen ausführlichen Wassertest gekauft, der dann auch zeigte dass unser Wasser nahezu perfekte Qualität hat.
Ich hoffe einfach dass es nicht zu weiteren Zwischenfällen kommt.


----------



## ralph_hh (3. Juni 2020)

Fütterst Du?
__ Moderlieschen ernähren sich von Wasserflöhen und anderem Getier, wo soll das nach nur vier Wochen herkommen?


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralph,

von meinen 10 Lieschen sind innerhalb von 2 Tagen = 6 Stück verendet und mein Teich ist 1 Jahr alt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun mit einem einzelnen Lieschen aus dem zweiten "Schwung" den ich gekauft habe das  Problem, dass es quasi stündlich eine dunklere Farbe bekommt[emoji3166]

Es lässt sich die meiste Zeit an der Wasseroberfläche treiben, kann aber gezielt und gelegentlich auch kraftvoll seinen Kurs ändern. Abtauchen scheint nicht mehr zu gehen.

Heute morgen (wo diese "Verwandlung" begann), waren an Flossen, Kiemen und Augen leichte  Rötungen erkennbar. Alter lt. Händler = ~6 Monate.

Habt Ihr Ideen?
Im Netz habe ich nix vergleichbares finden können.

Grüße,
André


Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (15. Juni 2020)

Rexx_Kramer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun mit einem einzelnen Lieschen aus dem zweiten "Schwung" den ich gekauft habe das  Problem, dass es quasi stündlich eine dunklere Farbe bekommt[emoji3166]



Habe den Fisch nun heraus geholt:
Das Lieschen ist einer der jungen Bitterlinge, die auch erst seit kurzem im Teich wohnen.

Leider hat er den möglichen Stress beim "Auszug" nicht überlebt[emoji26]



Gesendet von meinem SM-A505FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2020)

manchmal ist das Leben schon echt unschön


----------



## Breaker (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo.
Ich vermute auch das es stressbedingt ist.
Als ich vor 10 Jahren meinen ersten Teich mit Lieschen besiedelt habe,war ich wohl zu ungeduldig. 
Zu lange Autofahrt,viel zu kurze Einlaufphase und die Fischis zu schnell eingesetzt. 
Ind den ersten 4 Tagen hatte ich jeden Tag 1-3 Verluste,danach keine mehr. 
Sie haben sogar angefangen sich sehr erfolgreich zu vermehren.
Zur Zeit habe ich den 2.Teich (Umzug) und alles anders gemacht. 
8 Wochen Einlauphase,kurze Autofahrt aus Hobbyteichzucht und ganz behutsame Eingewöhnung über mehrere Stunden. 
Verluste 0 
Paarung und Laichgeschäft sind in vollem Gange. 
Ich denke sie fühlen sich wohl. 
LG
Marcus


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (16. Juni 2020)

Breaker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich vermute auch das es stressbedingt ist.
> Als ich vor 10 Jahren meinen ersten Teich mit Lieschen besiedelt habe,war ich wohl zu ungeduldig.
> Zu lange Autofahrt,viel zu kurze Einlaufphase und die Fischis zu schnell eingesetzt.


 
Hallo zurück,

das war in meinem Fall beim Erwerb des ersten Schwungs __ Moderlieschen exakt genauso.

Beim "Nachkauf" von 8 Moderlieschen war ich schon im Geschäft sehr vorsichtig (nicht im Einkaufswagen sondern im Korb getragen), vorsichtig im Auto soweit wie möglich gg. unnötige Bewegungen gesichert und das "Gewöhnen" an das Teichwasser hat mit diversen Wasserergänzungen ca. 2 Stunden gedauert:
Aber das war´s wert: Bisher keine Verluste seit dem Einsetzen.


----------



## Jürgen Mohr (20. Juni 2022)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe letzten Herbst 1250 laichfähige (also die größeren) __ Moderlieschen bestellt und im Karton per Lieferservice geliefert bekommen.
> Die kamen in einem doppelten Plastiksack in einem Karton.
> ...


Hallo Christian, 
wo hast du die Moderlieschen denn bestellt? Ich würde auch gern welche bestellen aber bin mir unsicher wo. 
Ich habe einen Teich mit 16000l

Liebe Grüße, 
Jürgen


----------



## Turbochris (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jürgen, 

meine kamen von 


			Fischzucht Gerstner in Obervolkach - Startseite
		


Würde sofort dort wieder bestellen.

Da es derzeit aber so heiß ist würde ich warten, bis es wieder eine kühlere Periode gibt. Das ist nicht nur für den Transport besser. Auch ist Dein kühleren Wasser sauerstoffreicher.

Meinen __ Moderlieschen geht's übrigens bestens. Sie vermehren sich rasend.

Für meine __ Störe muss ich groberes Futter nehmen, weil die Moderlieschen schon mein Futterrohr kennen. Wenn ich damit zum Füttern gehe schwimmen hunderte Moderlieschen um das Rohr herum und warten auf feines Störfutter am Grund....

Wenn Du in der Nähe von Augsburg wärest, würde ich Dir auch welche von meinen abgeben...

Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## feengarten (20. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jürgen,
falls du in der Nähe von Berlin bist geb ich auch gern welche ab.


----------

